# WinCC flexible 2008 Installation XP Problem



## Mac (22 Januar 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe heute die neue Version WinCC flexible 2008 Advance installiert.
Hatte vorher WinCC flexible 2007 Compact.
Nach dem Windows login braucht mein Laptop jetzt fast 5 min bis 
Windows gestartet ist. Kann mir da jemand helfen ? 

Hier noch nützliche Daten : 
WinXP Pro SP2
Intel Core2 CPU 2.00 GHz
3,2 GB RAM
STEP 7 V5.4 + SP3 + HF1
License Manager V4.0
Teleservice V6.1 + SP1

Mfg Mac


----------



## Kai (22 Januar 2009)

Vielleicht hilft das aktuelle Hotfix 3 für WinCC flexible 2008 weiter:

ID31796860 Hotfix 3 für WinCC flexible 2008

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sandman (22 Januar 2009)

deaktivier mal das Flexible Smart Start Center


----------



## Mac (22 Januar 2009)

Hi,

also am Hotfix lag es nicht dauert immer noch ewig ..

Wo kann ich das Flexible Smart Start Center deaktivieren ?
In der Taskleiste kann man es ja beenden aber kommt beim 
nächsten Start wieder ?


----------



## Kai (22 Januar 2009)

Siehe dazu das WinCC flexible Information System:



> *Menübefehle des WinCC flexible Start Centers*
> 
> Das Kontextmenü für die Bedienung des Start Centers öffnen Sie mit einem rechten Mausklick auf das Symbol im Tray-Bereich der Taskleiste.
> 
> ...


 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Mac (22 Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich hab im Kontextmenü des WinCC flexible Start Centers nur die
Möglichkeit "SIMATIC WINCC flexible Auto Start" zu Aktivieren !
In dem Fall ist es schon deaktiviert. 
Was mir aufgefallen ist im Win Task-Manager 
laufen Prozesse im Hintergrund von S7 die ja eigentlich nicht 
nötig sind wenn ich nicht mit S7 arbeite.


----------



## Sandman (22 Januar 2009)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es an Flexible liegt ... Check mal deine Programme/Dienste die im Autostart liegen bzw. beim booten geladen werden.


----------



## MSP (23 Januar 2009)

Moin,

wie schaut es denn mit der SQL-DB aus?
Eventuell ist hier beim Update etwas kaputt gegangen?

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Dr.Best (23 Januar 2009)

idee ist gut @ MSP aber der SQL server wird bei der Installation von WCF 2008 komplett neu installiert, an dem kanns weis gott nicht liegen 

schau halt mal inde msconfig was da alles geladen wird ....ich weis aus eigener Erfahrung das dor der autostart immer von anderen programmen zugemüllt wird


----------



## PhilippL (23 Januar 2009)

Hi,

hatte das selbe Problem nach der Installation von WinCC flex...
Da half auch nur

=>Start
=>Ausführen
=>msconfig

und dort alles abstellen was beim Systemstart mitgeladen wird und mit Siemens im allgemeinen zusammenhängt (S7/WinCCflex)

Gruß

PhilippL


----------



## Mac (23 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hab das Problem gefunden. Es lag am OPC-XLM-Gateway hab es einfach deistalliert. Und siehe da jetzt geht nach dem Win login ca. 5 sec. bis
windows gestartet ist. 

Troztem danke an alle !!

Mfg Mac


----------



## Dr.Best (23 Januar 2009)

da bin ich mal gespannt weil ich glaube nicht das das an dem simatic kram zusammen hängt ... 

aber mach nur mal, schaden kannst ja nicht ROFLMAO


----------

